# D&J hanger



## fordsnake

D & J Hangers of Park City Mfg. Co had a rather successful and prolific run as the number one sleeved crank hanger at the turn of the century. Their sleeve design preempted Racycle's...with it's simple function; bearings enclosed in a canister, self-oiling, locking out grime and dirt!


----------



## bricycle

...interesting! please continue...


----------



## fordsnake

Touted as a quality made product in their advertisements and endorsed by many of the top brand leaders. The D & J hanger was considered an upgrade for most bikes, and often seen on many of the high-grade bicycles, offering different chainring designs with a 1" or 1/2" pitch.


----------



## fordsnake

Not resting on their laurels in the bicycle community, they ventured into the motorcycle arena.





In 1904, D&J sold their company to Bean – Chamberlain Mfg. Co., the manufacturers of the “Hudson” bicycles!!! 




Why was this a Big Deal?  Notice any similarities with a another notable hanger design? 





Interesting Miami acquires Hudson in 1908 for their lineup!












In 1910 Racycle introduces their cartridge or "removable sleeve" design...mmmm, looks a lot like the D&J sleeve design?


----------



## fordsnake

I just pulled this from a recent purchased…thank you Brian!  I marvel at  the D & J’s mechanical construction. It’s insanely clean, no dirt or grit inside the canister! It turns as smooth and flawless today as it did when it left the factory over 100 years ago.


----------



## bricycle

Great thread, great photo's, great information, and a Great Friend. Glad you got her!!


----------



## fordsnake

Thanks so much Brian, the bike is absolutely beautiful...the workmanship is amazing...it's as if it's a jewel, massive, but delicate. It's like nothing else I have. Thanks again.


----------



## fat tire trader

*1898 San Francisco Autocycle Crank*

My 1898 San Francisco Autocycle has a similar crank. These cranks also came in Mead bikes from that year.


----------



## fordsnake

Sorry Chris, it's a totally different design. The D & J is self-contained, bearings are inside the sleeve. Slides easily inside the bottom bracket for any quick adjustments.


----------



## tailhole

I agree with Brian, congrats and man, what incredible images.  I love this one....


----------



## fat tire trader

No need to be sorry. I'll show the bottom bracket parts tomorrow. It is part of an eccentric hanger which allows the bottom bracket to be lowered for track use and raised for road use.
http://fattiretrading.photoshelter.com/gallery-image/1898-Mead/G0000E34vHJ5C6BE/I0000nMxbeKRHPs4


----------



## fordsnake

Yeah, this is not the eccentric hanger. 




Here's a good explanation on how the D & J hanger works:


----------



## Wcben

Hey Carlton, you mentioned that D&J pre-dates Racycle, when did they start?

Ward


----------



## fat tire trader

fordsnake said:


> Sorry Chris, it's a totally different design. The D & J is self-contained, bearings are inside the sleeve. Slides easily inside the bottom bracket for any quick adjustments.



After more review of your ads and pictures, I don't see how " it's a totally different design. The D & J is self-contained, bearings are inside the sleeve". My bottom bracket is also "self-contained, bearings are inside the sleeve" and it "Slides easily inside the bottom bracket for any quick adjustments." In addition, I do not see the need to remove the bottom bracket to make adjustments. Bottom bracket adjustments are done better in the frame with the crank in place so that the crank can be turned and wiggled while adjusting the bearings. Furthermore, this design, as compared to the normal American 2" bottom brackets does not allow as many bearings, as a result it will not run as smooth and last as long. The main advantage of the smaller (European) bottom brackets is that they are lighter than the larger American bottom brackets. Comparing one piece to two piece to three piece cranks, steel vs. aluminum,  is another topic to consider. I do not yet know who made my crankset and bottom bracket, it might be made by Thor.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

*D&J Hanger on 1903 model 35 E R Thomas Auto-bi MotorCycle*

I found that my  1903 E R Thomas  Auto- Bi  Motorcycle  Has A D&J Hanger








i


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Those are just as nice as the Fauber.
Can we see the whole motorbike?


----------



## fordsnake

Motoguzzipaul said:


> I found that my  1903 E R Thomas  Auto- Bi  Motorcycle  Has A D&J Hanger




Nice workmanship....please share more images of your wheels? 

Is this a pic of the same motorcycle?


----------



## fordsnake

Wcben said:


> Hey Carlton, you mentioned that D&J pre-dates Racycle, when did they start?
> 
> Ward




From what I've read and researched, the early Racycle hanger design had many similarities to the W.E. Smith patent design of 1888.





 Over the next few years, Smith’s hanger became an industry’s standard. Smith assigned his rights to H.S. Owen. By 1897, Owen (now, the sole proprietor) began legal actions against “all” bike makers for patent infringements…most notably one of the largest; the Pope Mfg.Co.





To avoid being named as a defendant in the law suit, many manufacturers pursued alternative designs…including D&J.





Being a rather shrewd businessman, Pope amassed a roster of bicycle companies and sundries makers and consolidating them into one entity; the American Bicycle Company to collectively fight this lawsuit. With this unity he was able to allocate dollars from each company, thus in turn, acquiring the Smith patent from Owen in the name of A.B.C. 





In 1904, Colonel Pope, a litigious pursuer with an iron fist, turned around and sued every company not a member of the newly formed A.B.C. trust for infringing on the Smith patent...demanding royalties for ever bicycle made before 1887!

Several large manufacturers were in Pope's cross-hairs, most notably the Miami Cycle Mfg. Co. Toledo Metal Wheels Co., and Crosby Mfg. (subsequently Crosby buys out a Pope Manufacturing concern in 1905).

Pope’s pursuit against the Miami Co., was much the news at the turn of the century (14 years in litigation) before a settlement was rendered by the end of 1905. 

After the settlement with Miami, Pope chased another 77 manufacturers. Conclusion: Pope received a $10 royalty on every bicycle manufactured...for 5 years!


----------



## fordsnake

Chris,

It’s hard to discern and compare your crankset without photos? 

Regarding my quote "Slides easily inside the bottom bracket for any quick adjustments." Perhaps I should have said “alignment”? The ease of popping in a cartridge in a bottom bracket, versus assembling the bearing cups, bearings, cranks nuts & cones, etc., was a huge and expeditious advantage to any manufacturer or mechanic in assembling their wheels.  



fat tire trader said:


> Furthermore, this design, as compared to the normal American 2" bottom brackets does not allow as many bearings, as a result it will not run as smooth and last as long.



There were a lot of bottom bracket R&D explorations between 1898-1905. Many manufacturers were provoked to explore new designs due to the pending 14 year Bottom Bracket law suit. Besides there were several manufacturers that offered different bearing sizes…plus there wasn’t a standard until after the A.B.C. bottom bracket lawsuit, when standardizing became prevalent amongst the bicycle consortium!   




fat tire trader said:


> The main advantage of the smaller (European) bottom brackets is that they are lighter than the larger American bottom brackets.



Everyone used the smaller bottom bracket until after the A.B.C. lawsuit of 1905...the Smith/Owen patent had no reach in Europe.


----------



## fordsnake

NEED A HANGER? What the hell were these guys thinking?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Wow!
Reminds me of Louis Armstrong's song "Black and Blue"!


----------



## Springer Tom

As soon as I have the time, I will post pictures of my recently completed 190? Miami built "The Hudson". I have this arrangement on my bike which has the patent date of Jan 11 1898.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

*1903 E R Thomas pic*

Fordsnake  the pic you posted looks like it was taken of  Dave or Jims Thomas before they were restored
 mine is on hold I have moved and still unpacking
I have been looking for the rear section of a Hygenic cushin frame.


----------



## fordsnake

So cool to see another D&J...please post more pics. 



Springer Tom said:


> I have this arrangement on my bike which has the patent date of Jan 11 1898.



F.Y.I. all D&J dust covers (non chainring side) were stamped Jan.11 1898.



Springer Tom said:


> Miami built "The Hudson".



Hudson was built by Bean – Chamberlain Mfg. Co....Miami acquired Bean in late 1908!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

*D&J Hanger/E R Thomas*

The D&J Hanger  on E R Thomas motorcycle's are 1" wider than a bicycle crank
I  still have the bike D&J hanger housing


----------



## fordsnake

Motoguzzipaul said:


> The D&J Hanger  on E R Thomas motorcycle's are 1" wider than a bicycle crank
> I  still have the bike D&J hanger housing




Yeah, it's mentioned there's a size difference in the article in the #4 post above.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

While reading through the Merkel/Miami thread, I was seeing pics posted of the D&J hanger... it finally occurred to me, just what my "mystery sprocket" is! Am I correct? The bolt circle measures 3 7/16" on center. It has 60 teeth. Sadly, this is all I have.


----------



## fordsnake

Yes, that is a Merkel 60 tooth D&J chainring! Nice!


----------



## oldspoke

Hey All,

Thanks for the great thread. Getting closer to finding out who built this cycle.

I have wondered for a long time about the bb in this early "Stayer". I sure would like to i.d. the bike but it has a 
D & J hanger, crank, bb. No badge or holes to indicate it had a badge.

Sorry for the link and no pics.  http://www.oldspokeshome.com/stayer-maker-unknown-1900s

Glenn


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

fat tire trader said:


> *1898 San Francisco Autocycle Crank*
> 
> My 1898 San Francisco Autocycle has a similar crank. These cranks also came in Mead bikes from that year.View attachment 129565View attachment 129566View attachment 129567



I just came across a set on a Thomas Bicycle built in Springfield Ohio


----------



## ivrjhnsn

NiCe !! I knew I had seen this thread before. It was very helpful in determining the crank assembly on my 1903 Iver Truss. Very rare set up, as the bottom bracket shell is "special" to these cranks


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Ha! sucker frame Scott! 
clean off that rattle can job, will ya!


----------



## bricycle

kool info!


----------



## Blue Streak

D & J Hangers catalog. As for date I am guessing 1902 or later as the catalog includes "In Memoriam" for John Nelson who died September 1901 from injuries suffered at a Madison Square Garden race. Other riders in catalog include Hugh McLean, George Leander, Thomas W. Davis, Howard Freeman, Harry Caldwell, Carl Reiter and Mimo Galvani, WB Ferguson, John Lake and Frank Denny.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

http://www.motorcyclemuseum.org/halloffame/detail.aspx?RacerID=95


----------



## fordsnake

I stumbled across a tidbit the other day that raised my eyebrow...it suggested that D&J offered a 1-inch 60T chainring. I'm not saying this beast doesn't exist. I can't imagine how D&J's 3-spindle spider even connects to such a large sprocket? Below is a visual comparison of what it might look like next to the giant Racycle 40 tooth (13" dia.) sprocket and a D&J 25T sprocket. Perhaps someone has a photo of this elusive 60 tooth 1-inch pitch chainring or documented evidence of its existence...if so, please share?


----------



## bentwoody66

So were all of these hangers sleeved?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd

I have a double set of D&J cranks in an early tandem. Can’t seem to figure out how to get the sleeve out! These pics help! I will continue to soak in Kroil and see if they 



























will slip through.


----------

